# Grafik -Desaster



## Diddle (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mal sehen wie sich meine Grafikkarte so bei Spielen verhält, und was muss ich sehen: Was ist den das für ne Grafik     

Mein Pc:

P4 3 giga
1024 MB
Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro 256MB
Enermax 375watt
Kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
Hab auch ein Bild mitanghängt um es zu verdeutlichen.

Gruß Diddle


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Juli 2005)

moin


Was ist denn das Problem beim Bild?
Die unschärfe?
Die großen Wände links und rechts?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Diddle (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo hab nun ein Link vom Ati blablabla angehängt vielleicht ist es hier etwas deutlicher:

http://www.directupload.net/show_image.php?d=293&n=6RpWDI4U.jpg

Gruß Diddle


----------



## Soulflay (13. Juli 2005)

Abend!

Dein Problem kann viele Ursachen haben, z.B. Chipsatz(welchen hast du denn?), Mainboard (welches?), Prozessor, ..., oft liegt es auch nur an der Konfiguration!

Auch das 375 Watt Netzteil ist etwas wenig, meiner Meinung nach...


----------



## Diddle (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Asus P4P 800 VM
Chipsatz vom Board ist Intel Springdate-G i865G
Cpu ist von Prescott
Was könnte ich den deiner Meinung nach bei der Konfi mal nachsehen und ändern ? 

Das Problem tritt nur bei Spielen auf.


Gruß Diddle


----------



## Alex Duschek (13. Juli 2005)

375 Watt reichen dicke für eine Radeon 9800 Pro 

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du als erstes mal den Treiber runterschmeißen und neu installieren.Wär das erste was ich machen würde


----------



## chmee (14. Juli 2005)

Probiers auch mal mit dem Omega Treiber für ATI Karten.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde, das Netzteil im Grundsatz nicht.
Hat die 9800 nen einzelnen Poweranschluß ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Diddle (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
hab mal den Omega Treiber inst. und das Ati-Tool mal laufen lassen ( Find Max Core ).


Die Karte hat einen Extra Stromanschluss

Dieses Bild habe ich erhalten:

http://www.directupload.net/show/d/393/kQxlyzgl.jpg

Liegt es an der Grafikkarte?Kaputt?

Gruß Diddle


----------



## chmee (15. Juli 2005)

Da Du etwas von Find Max Core schreibst..
Hast Du sie übertaktet, oder läuft sie in den Standardfrequenzen  ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Diddle (15. Juli 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da Du etwas von Find Max Core schreibst..
> Hast Du sie übertaktet, oder läuft sie in den Standardfrequenzen  ?
> 
> mfg chmee



Hallo,

hab den Omega -Treiber inst. und da war das Ati-Tool dabei, um einige sachen einzustellen. Da hab ich eben mal auf Find max core geklickt.

Die Graka läuft mit den Standardfrequenzen

Gruß Diddle


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (18. Juli 2005)

Seit wann tritt das auf?
Irgendwas vorher gemacht?
Direkt nach dem Einbauen so artefakte gekriegt?


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (19. Juli 2005)

Das könnte auch daran liegen das Du bestimmte Einstellungen erzwingst?
Beispielsweise sowas wie Antialising, Anisotropische Filterung oder 32Bit Bump Mapping?
Verwendest Du zusätzlich noch Programme wie PowerStrip?


----------



## Diddle (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hab Die Graka nun zum Umtausch geschickt , denn Sapphire ist auch der Meinung da? sie defekt ist.



Gruß Diddle


----------

